# Let's See If I Understand This Right...



## BiggDawg (Jan 7, 2007)

If I get this right,
It is not only against the law of the USA to import, buy, receive, or own ISOM cigars; but it has been established that citizens cannot even legally buy or consume them outside of the USA's borders.
Okay, I follow that...

But, *Bill Clinton *"_broke no laws _of the US" when he smoked controlled narcotic substances while in the UK? :c

Has the US gone absolutely, stark raving mad? :mn


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

BiggDawg said:


> Has the US gone absolutely, stark raving mad? :mn


Yes. If you want more fun, try to make sense of the gun laws.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Silhanek said:


> Yes. If you want more fun, try to make sense of the gun laws.


:tpd:


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

BiggDawg said:


> If I get this right,
> It is not only against the law of the USA to import, buy, receive, or own ISOM cigars; but it has been established that citizens cannot even legally buy or consume them outside of the USA's borders.
> Okay, I follow that...
> 
> ...


What do you mean gone?


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

"Some people are more equal than others". 
_~George Orwell, Animal Farm_


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

BiggDawg said:


> ...But, *Bill Clinton *"_broke no laws _of the US" when he smoked controlled narcotic substances while in the UK? :c


Unless he was smoking Habanos in the UK, this has no place in this forum.

P.S. Cheap shots are boring.


----------



## BiggDawg (Jan 7, 2007)

ColdCuts said:


> Unless he was smoking Habanos in the UK, this has no place in this forum.
> 
> P.S. Cheap shots are boring.


Let's see, seems that, as this was really a reference to the (some might say outrageous) position of the US on Habanos, used to contrast the ridiculous:


BiggDawg said:


> It is not only against the law of the USA to import, buy, receive, or own ISOM cigars; but it has been established that citizens cannot even legally buy or consume them outside of the USA's borders.


I really don't see why that should be considered out of place here... in the _Habanos _forum...



ColdCuts said:


> P.S. Cheap shots are boring.


 :tpd: Agreed. So, why the cheap shot? :fu​


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

if you guys know each other from a different forum and are bringing some hate between yourselves over here from that forum....
KEEP IT THERE.

tanks.


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

BiggDawg said:


> Let's see, seems that, as this was really a reference to the (some might say outrageous) position of the US on Habanos, used to contrast the ridiculous:


Well, if that's the case, it was unclear from your first post. It seemed to me that you were using the embargo--which everyone here already agrees is unfortunate--to take a cheap shot at Clinton. If that's not what you were doing, if you were really just saying, 'hey guys, I think the US embargo on Cuba is crazy,' then my mistake.

Just like everybody else here, I wish I could legally buy Cuban cigars. I wasn't taking a cheap shot at you BiggDawg. I was holding you accountable for what I thought you were saying. Cool?

Welcome to the jungle.


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

IHT said:


> if you guys know each other from a different forum and are bringing some hate between yourselves over here from that forum....KEEP IT THERE.


Nope. We just met. But, I think maybe it's worked out now.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

ColdCuts said:


> Nope. We just met. But, I think maybe it's worked out now.


GROUP HUG!!!


----------



## garilla (Sep 12, 2006)

Please excuse the ignorance of the noob here, but could someone please clarify and reference said regulation regarding the purchase of Cuban Cigars by _US Citizens *outside *of the US?_

According to Cigar FAQ (albeit it's an advisory dated 2004):

_"It is illegal for U.S. persons to buy, sell, trade, give away, or otherwise engage in (or offer to engage in) transactions involving *illegally-imported* Cuban cigars"_

Unless something has changed here recently, there is NOTHING *illegal *regarding the import and/or sale of Cuban cigars in countries such as the UK, unless I am missing something here???

Besides, if this were actually the case in some strange version of Legalese, what are they doing now in cigar bars in the UK? Asking for ID and refusing sale because I have a Florida drivers license? Not exactly sure how this is realistically being enforced.

- Garilla


----------



## BiggDawg (Jan 7, 2007)

ColdCuts said:


> I was holding you accountable for what I thought you were saying. Cool?


I understand. My wife did that once. Seems she had a dream, and when she woke up, she was mad at me for something in her dream I said that _she had dreamed up_, too...

Cheap shot at Clinton? No. He's old news, and certainly doesn't need my help.

The embargo? Also old news. I was there when it happened. Yay!

Let's see if fewer words make the _*same point*_:
The issue is one of inconsistency. It is, apparently, _*more illegal*_ to smoke _Habanos_, legal everywhere except in US, or by US citizens, 
than,
to smoke otherwise *completely illegal* substances, illegal _everywhere_ in the civilized world.
(Sorry I didn't have another well-known example of this than the one I cited, didn't mean to smear anyone's hero.)

Moral: It is apparently subject to less penalty to do worse? Now, that seems bizarre. _*Like getting death for shoplifting, but probation for murder.*_
See, it wasn't that hard, was it?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

garilla said:


> Please excuse the ignorance of the noob here, but could someone please clarify and reference said regulation regarding the purchase of Cuban Cigars by _US Citizens *outside *of the US?_
> 
> According to Cigar FAQ (albeit it's an advisory dated 2004):
> 
> ...


you're still a US citizen when you go to the UK, so you are not suppose to buy/smoke cuban goods even while outside the US.


----------



## BiggDawg (Jan 7, 2007)

*Yep, Garilla, It's Against the Law...*



garilla said:


> Please excuse the ignorance of the noob here, but could someone please clarify and reference said regulation regarding the purchase of Cuban Cigars by _US Citizens *outside *of the US?_
> {_snip_}​Unless something has changed here recently, there is NOTHING *illegal *regarding the import and/or sale of Cuban cigars in countries such as the UK, unless I am missing something here???
> 
> Besides, if this were actually the case in some strange version of Legalese, what are they doing now in cigar bars in the UK? Asking for ID and refusing sale because I have a Florida drivers license? Not exactly sure how this is realistically being enforced.


Current regulations issued by the U.S. Treasury's Office of Foreign Asset Control (OFAC) go so far as to be preposterous. But the regulations, in force since September 30, 2004, state clearly:
"There is now an across the board ban on the importation into the United States of Cuban-origin cigars and other Cuban-origin tobacco products, as well as most other products of Cuban origin. This prohibition extends to such products acquired in Cuba, irrespective of whether a traveler is licensed by OFAC to engage in Cuba travel-related transactions, and to such products acquired in third countries by any U.S. traveler, including purchases at duty-free shops. Importation of these Cuban goods is prohibited whether the goods are purchased directly by the importer or given to the importer as a gift. Similarly, the import ban extends to Cuban-origin tobacco products offered for sale over the Internet or through the catalog [or] mail purchases."​
This should make it clear that Cuban cigars may not be purchased or received by U.S. citizens. But the regulations don't stop there:

"The question is often asked _whether United States citizens or permanent resident aliens of the United States may legally purchase Cuban origin goods, including tobacco and alcohol products, in a third country for personal use outside the United States_. *The answer is no*."
(emphasis added)​
You are right, of course, that it would be hard to enforce. But it's not like underage drinking where the server has liability. It is not against the law for the pub in London to serve you a cigar. It is *you*, if you are an American citizen or legal resident, who break the law by taking it.

Better stick to smoking other weed when in Europe...:hn

Nutz, huh?
:sb


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

BiggDawg said:


> I understand. My wife did that once. Seems she had a dream, and when she woke up, she was mad at me for something in her dream I said that _she had dreamed up_, too...
> 
> Cheap shot at Clinton? No. He's old news, and certainly doesn't need my help.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

BiggDawg said:


> If I get this right,
> It is not only against the law of the USA to import, buy, receive, or own ISOM cigars; but it has been established that citizens cannot even legally buy or consume them outside of the USA's borders.
> Okay, I follow that...
> 
> ...


Yes and Paris Hilton had a top selling record!!!  

ATL


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

The "snark factor" is high on the boards today.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Yes and Paris Hilton had a top selling record!!!
> 
> ATL


Oh yeah?
This is worse I think.
I must confess, I removed the tag off my mattress that says "do not remove - under penalty of law".


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

in some cases yes it has...


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Hmmm, then being the conscientious citizen that I am, the next time I am out of the country enjoying myself and smoking a cuban cigar and drinking genuine cuban rum, I shall, upon re-entry into the US go straight to my local DEA offices and confess my sins to a duly appointed officer of the madness, and expect just punishment. :al


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Yep, Garilla, It's Against the Law...*

this mkaes me think a qoute from pulp fiction:
It breaks down like this: it's legal to buy it, it's legal to own it, and, if you're the proprietor of a hash bar, it's legal to sell it. It's legal to carry it, but that doesn't really matter 'cause - get a load of this - if you get stopped by the cops in amsterdam, it's illegal for them to search you. I mean, that's a right the cops in amsterdam don't have.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Yes and Paris Hilton had a top selling record!!!
> 
> ATL


That's because people like you buy it!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

BiggDawg said:


> But, *Bill Clinton *"_broke no laws _of the US" when he smoked controlled narcotic substances while in the UK? :c
> 
> Has the US gone absolutely, stark raving mad? :mn


When did President Clinton smoke narcotics? That is a serious allegation. I doubt that happened...


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

BiggDawg said:


> Has the US gone absolutely, stark raving mad? :mn


What do you mean by _Gone_?


----------



## dillon157 (Nov 16, 2006)

donp said:


> Hmmm, then being the conscientious citizen that I am, the next time I am out of the country enjoying myself and smoking a cuban cigar and drinking genuine cuban rum, I shall, upon re-entry into the US go straight to my local DEA offices and confess my sins to a duly appointed officer of the madness, and expect just punishment. :al


DEA has no concern in this issue. You would need to confess to Customs (Homeland Security) 

Edit: And frankly, I doubt that anyone would _ actually _ care if you just kept it to yourself. But that's just my opinion... I could be wrong.


----------



## ntrem (Dec 6, 2006)

I recently returned from a new years trip to barbados. There I smoked many a cuban. While there I went to the duity free shops and bought three fivers. I asked what the rules were for this, as I made it clear that I was traveling back to the US. I was told that only reason that cuban tobacco is frowned upon is becase of the trade embargo. THis means that as long as you are not bringing back cuban tobacco to sell, you are not breaking the law. I have been told, by a much less reliable source, that you can bring back as many as 24 cuban cigars. This is because if you have 25, the chances of you selling any greatly increase. My friend who was telling me this also said that this is the reason that a box of cigars typically holds 24 sticks. Don't know if any of this is actually true, but the duity free store packaged and delivered the cigars the airport and I didn't have any problems when I delclared to the customs offical that I was bringing back 15 ISOMs.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

ntrem said:


> I recently returned from a new years trip to barbados. There I smoked many a cuban. While there I went to the duity free shops and bought three fivers. I asked what the rules were for this, as I made it clear that I was traveling back to the US. I was told that only reason that cuban tobacco is frowned upon is becase of the trade embargo. THis means that as long as you are not bringing back cuban tobacco to sell, you are not breaking the law. I have been told, by a much less reliable source, that you can bring back as many as 24 cuban cigars. This is because if you have 25, the chances of you selling any greatly increase. My friend who was telling me this also said that this is the reason that a box of cigars typically holds 24 sticks. Don't know if any of this is actually true, but the duity free store packaged and delivered the cigars the airport and I didn't have any problems when I delclared to the customs offical that I was bringing back 15 ISOMs.


The information they gave you was incorrect but did help them make a sale to you. Importation of *any* post embargo cuban cigars to the U.S. is illegal.

--edit you actually declared them as Cuban? Wow must have been a nice customs agent.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

ntrem said:


> I recently returned from a new years trip to barbados. There I smoked many a cuban. While there I went to the duity free shops and bought three fivers. I asked what the rules were for this, as I made it clear that I was traveling back to the US. I was told that only reason that cuban tobacco is frowned upon is becase of the trade embargo. THis means that as long as you are not bringing back cuban tobacco to sell, you are not breaking the law. *Wrong. * I have been told, by a much less reliable source, that you can bring back as many as 24 cuban cigars. This is because if you have 25, the chances of you selling any greatly increase. *Wrong. *My friend who was telling me this also said that this is the reason that a box of cigars typically holds 24 sticks. Don't know if any of this is actually true, *nope* but the duity free store packaged and delivered the cigars the airport and I didn't have any problems when I delclared to the customs offical that I was bringing back 15 ISOMs.* You were very lucky, imo*


Me thinks you need to do more research.  You cannot, as an US citizen, purchase a cuban cigar _outside_ of the country without breaking US law. Importation can bring serious penalties. Re-read post #15. That is the law. This thread is informative as well. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=55592


----------



## dillon157 (Nov 16, 2006)

ntrem said:


> I recently returned from a new years trip to barbados. There I smoked many a cuban. While there I went to the duity free shops and bought three fivers. I asked what the rules were for this, as I made it clear that I was traveling back to the US. I was told that only reason that cuban tobacco is frowned upon is becase of the trade embargo. THis means that as long as you are not bringing back cuban tobacco to sell, you are not breaking the law. I have been told, by a much less reliable source, that you can bring back as many as 24 cuban cigars. This is because if you have 25, the chances of you selling any greatly increase. My friend who was telling me this also said that this is the reason that a box of cigars typically holds 24 sticks. Don't know if any of this is actually true, but the duity free store packaged and delivered the cigars the airport and I didn't have any problems when I delclared to the customs offical that I was bringing back 15 ISOMs.


It doesn't surprise me that you got away with bringing Cuban cigars into the U.S. but I am surprised that you declared this and still got away with it.

Anway, not too long ago (after the embargo was first put into effect) you were indeed allowed to bring a single box of Cuban cigars into the US for personal use. According to a very reliable source, though (federal law enforcement officer abroad), you can no longer bring *any* Cuban cigars into the US for personal use or otherwise. If I remember correctly, this change occured during the Clinton administration. (Please correct me if I am wrong).

Edit: My memory of this converstation is returning. I think it was more like "you could * get away with* bringing back cigars for personal use, but since the Clinton administration, law enforcement has become more strick about the sitiuation."


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ntrem said:


> I was told that only reason that cuban tobacco is frowned upon is becase of the trade embargo. THis means that as long as you are not bringing back cuban tobacco to sell, you are not breaking the law.


Totally incorrect.



ntrem said:


> I have been told, by a much less reliable source, that you can bring back as many as 24 cuban cigars. This is because if you have 25, the chances of you selling any greatly increase. My friend who was telling me this also said that this is the reason that a box of cigars typically holds 24 sticks.


NO, the vast majority hold 25.



ntrem said:


> Don't know if any of this is actually true, but the duity free store packaged and delivered the cigars the airport and I didn't have any problems when I delclared to the customs offical that I was bringing back 15 ISOMs.


You told the agent "Cubans". and not just cigars? Sounds like you got very lucky not having them confiscated.

Lots of bad info you have been given, might want to do your own research rather than rely on what your friends have been telling you. :2


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

ntrem said:


> I was told that only reason that cuban tobacco is frowned upon is becase of the trade embargo. I didn't have any problems when I delclared to the customs offical that I was bringing back 15 ISOMs.


Part A is correct and and you got lucky on part b


----------



## ntrem (Dec 6, 2006)

Well Im sorry for all that false information. At least you guys cleared things up for me. When I declared that I was carrying cigars it was in customs while changing planes in Miami. I suppose it is very possible that I said I only had cigars, not necessarily cuban ones. Either way the guy didn't seem concerned. It seems that I was very lucky that I didn't throw away $180 to have my smokes confiscated. Thanks for the correctons everyone.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Bigga Petey said:


> "Some people are more equal than others".
> _~George Orwell, Animal Farm_


_Animals_, dear boy. _All animals are equal, but some animals are more equal than others._

At least Clinton never campaigned on the evils of Marijuana use.

But who is this guy and what is he smoking?










Could it possibly be the same guy who said

_Any economic activity between the United States and Cuba will only supply additional fuel to Castro's engine of repression. The proceeds of joint ventures and tourism don't empower the men and women of Cuba. They are bled into the Castro regime. Castro is funneling resources to develop the world's most diabolical weapons. And he shares these evil exports with the world's most dangerous and unstable regimes.

We know that Castro systematically brutalizes and oppresses the Cuban people. He drags his people through hardship, servitude, and despair. And without a clear break from terrorist sponsorship and the adoption of fundamental economic, political, and human rights reforms, the embargo must be upheld._​
Answers here.


----------



## dillon157 (Nov 16, 2006)

ntrem said:


> Well Im sorry for all that false information. At least you guys cleared things up for me. When I declared that I was carrying cigars it was in customs while changing planes in Miami. I suppose it is very possible that I said I only had cigars, not necessarily cuban ones. Either way the guy didn't seem concerned. It seems that I was very lucky that I didn't throw away $180 to have my smokes confiscated. Thanks for the correctons everyone.


No need to appologize... you have to learn somehow.

But now that you mention Miami, it makes things a little more understandable. I have at least one friend who has been searched by Customs in Miami. When the Customs agent found the box of Cubans he looked at my friend, put the clothes back in the suitcase, closed it, and said, "ok, have a nice day". When my friend looked up at the Customs agent, his name tag read '_______ Ramos'.

Regardless, if I was you I wouldn't test my luck again


----------



## BiggDawg (Jan 7, 2007)

dillon157 said:


> But now that you mention Miami, it makes things a little more understandable. I have at least one friend who has been searched by Customs in Miami. When the Customs agent found the box of Cubans he looked at my friend, put the clothes back in the suitcase, closed it, and said, "ok, have a nice day". When my friend looked up at the Customs agent, his name tag read '_______ Ramos'.


Could it be that your friend's man *Ramos* recognized a good _hecho en Nicaragua_ (regardless of labeling) when he saw it and had a few _yuks_ with _his_ buddies over Coronas that night at your friend's expense?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Enforcement has never been 100% and some airports are better than others. JFK and MIA are the worst and BOS is known to be easy.


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

> he issue is one of inconsistency. It is, apparently, more illegal to smoke Habanos, legal everywhere except in US, or by US citizens,
> than,
> to smoke otherwise completely illegal substances, illegal everywhere in the civilized world.


In defense of the other weed.....

"illegal everywhere in the civilized world" is going way too far.

Unless you count holland as being uncivilized. Personally i found the dutch to be quite civil. Infact, more-so than Americans at times. A very interesting country, and Amsterdamn reminded me of NYC... oh, probably because the dutch settled NY...

And if your counting holland as uncivilized you better add 11 of our states here in america. AK, AZ, CA, CO, HI, ME, NV, OR, RI, VT and WA. All of which have passed medical marijuana laws, heck even NYC has decriminalized marijuana, if you have less than X amount, its a ticket... much like a parking ticket...

so yes, the laws on habanos is pretty silly... but the laws on marijuana are equally stupid. Being a healthcare professional, i whole-heartedly endorse marijuana.

-hyp


----------



## BiggDawg (Jan 7, 2007)

*Tangency Into The Abyss...*



hyper_dermic said:


> In defense of the other weed.....
> 
> "illegal everywhere in the civilized world" is going way too far.
> 
> Unless you count holland as being uncivilized. Personally i found the dutch to be quite civil. Infact, more-so than Americans at times. A very interesting country, and Amsterdamn reminded me of NYC... oh, probably because the dutch settled NY...


Well, as long as we're splitting hairs*, actually the recreational consumption of "the other weed" _*is unlawful*_ (_i.e._, "Illegal") in The Netherlands. They just are more _tolerant_ of those who use it.



hyper_dermic said:


> And if your counting holland as uncivilized you better add 11 of our states here in america. AK, AZ, CA, CO, HI, ME, NV, OR, RI, VT and WA. All of which have passed medical marijuana laws, heck even NYC has decriminalized marijuana, if you have less than X amount, its a ticket... much like a parking ticket...


 "Decriminalizing" is not the same as "Legalizing," of course. And I don't believe we're really discussing the medical use of anything, are we? For that matter, anything that requires _*a prescription*_ is unlawful to use without same. I don't recall that the original subject* had a prescription for what was not inhaled, but maybe that was overlooked?

Don't I recall a certain annoying radio personality* getting into hot water last year for taking *legal* prescription pain relievers without appropriate documentation? (Of course, if the *senior senator from Massachussets** gets his way, tobacco will be subject to prescription, too.)



hyper_dermic said:


> so yes, the laws on habanos is pretty silly... but the laws on marijuana are equally stupid. Being a healthcare professional, i whole-heartedly endorse marijuana.


But, do you whole-heartedly endorse MJ use _without a prescription_?

Hey, maybe we can get a prescription for *Cohiba*'s!:dr

*This reference was not intended as a _cheap shot_ to any one or any thing, please do not consider as such!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

hyper_dermic said:


> Being a healthcare professional, i whole-heartedly endorse marijuana.
> 
> -hyp


Pass the bong, Bro!! :w


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Silhanek said:


> Yes. If you want more fun, try to make sense of the gun laws.


We're gonna get along just fine. Come visit us here:

www.njcsd.org


----------



## cfheater (Jan 14, 2006)

Listen, here is how it works with the Government: All Government workers think that they are able to do as they please. I know someone who drove drunk and got caught many times, had a girlfriend, had dirty deals and took money while he was in office. He would get into trouble and make a few calls and presto he was all set, it was taken care of. That is how this country works. It has always been this way and always will. If you go right back to the beginning you'll find that any person in ofice is there because they helped someone out and they inturn get helped. It's a joke. :2


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

dillon157 said:


> Anway, not too long ago (after the embargo was first put into effect) you were indeed allowed to bring a single box of Cuban cigars into the US for personal use. According to a very reliable source, though (federal law enforcement officer abroad), you can no longer bring *any* Cuban cigars into the US for personal use or otherwise. If I remember correctly, this change occured during the Clinton administration. (Please correct me if I am wrong).
> 
> Edit: My memory of this converstation is returning. I think it was more like "you could * get away with* bringing back cigars for personal use, but since the Clinton administration, law enforcement has become more strick about the sitiuation."


What your friend is likely referring to is the previous allowance for those traveling directly to and from Cuban on licensed visits. This is no longer the case, of course, and I believe the change came during President Bush's tenure.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> _Animals_, dear boy. _All animals are equal, but some animals are more equal than others._


Surely the notion that the author was being oblique and alluding to people didn't escape you.


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

Why simpathetic to Bill Clinton. Anyone who didn't think he was a crook must be smokin the funny cigar.


----------



## BiggDawg (Jan 7, 2007)

*Disclaimer*



LORD PUFFER said:


> Why simpathetic to Bill Clinton. Anyone who didn't think he was a crook must be smokin the funny cigar.


While I certainly cannot speak for him, I am sure that *LORD PUFFER* did not in any way mean this as a _cheap shot_ to any person, living or dead.
On behalf of him, and any one else, please do not consider this as reference to any real person, living or dead. It will be unnecessary to send hate mail, post personal attacks, threaten boycotts, overrun third-world countries, or *PM SENT* him for this posting.
No animals were hurt in the production of this thread.

We now return you to your previously scheduled programming....
:cb


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Disclaimer*



BiggDawg said:


> While I certainly cannot speak for him, I am sure that *LORD PUFFER* did not in any way mean this as a _cheap shot_ to any person, living or dead.
> On behalf of him, and any one else, please do not consider this as reference to any real person, living or dead. It will be unnecessary to send hate mail, post personal attacks, threaten boycotts, overrun third-world countries, or *PM SENT* him for this posting.
> No animals were hurt in the production of this thread.
> 
> ...


OK, BiggDawg, OK. Very funny.

Look, maybe we just got off on the wrong foot. Let's bury the hatchet. Why don't you PM me your street address so I can send you a token of goodwill. It's the CS way.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ColdCuts said:


> OK, BiggDawg, OK. Very funny.
> 
> Look, maybe we just got off on the wrong foot. Let's bury the hatchet. Why don't you PM me your street address so I can send you a token of goodwill. It's the CS way.


:tpd: 


BiggDawg said:


> While I certainly cannot speak for him, I am sure that *LORD PUFFER* did not in any way mean this as a _cheap shot_ to any person, living or dead.
> On behalf of him, and any one else, please do not consider this as reference to any real person, living or dead. It will be unnecessary to send hate mail, post personal attacks, threaten boycotts, overrun third-world countries, or *PM SENT* him for this posting.
> No animals were hurt in the production of this thread.
> 
> ...


And see if you can find a font and color us FOGs can read.


----------



## WTucker999 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Tangency Into The Abyss...*



BiggDawg said:


> But, do you whole-heartedly endorse MJ use _without a prescription_/
> 
> 
> > Since you brought it up, yes I do....
> ...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Tangency Into The Abyss...*



WTucker999 said:


> BiggDawg said:
> 
> 
> > But, do you whole-heartedly endorse MJ use _without a prescription_
> ...


Duuuuuude!!! Whoooooooaaaaaaa..... :w


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

:w :w :w 
Let's get together and feel alright!


----------

